# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Zibens pagaršoja sat tjūneri

## moldriks

Pa sakaru līnijas kabeli ielavījās zibens, kurš sabojāja modēmu, rūteri, galda PC un sat tjūneri_Dreambox 500S izskatās vismazāk cietušais ar aci var saskatīt, ka bojāti divi elementi ar apzīmējumu L_Viens elements L205, otrs L(negribu iet skatīties tagad  :: _Cik savā prātā domāju elements varētu būt induktīvs veidojums_Kā lai nosaka kas tie par elementiem, ja tie ir bojāti? Kāds varbūt var kaut ko gudru ieteikt? Pasūtīju jau citu, bet gribu no vecā izspiest visu sulu, ja nekas cits nav cietis, tad varbūt varētu izdoties šo atdzīvināt_

----------


## Delfins

ja jau spoles beigtas, tad elektronika tur toč nosvilināta. tās ir tikai manas domas/pieņēmums  ::

----------


## moldriks

Tie elementi ir taisnstūrveida apmēram 4x2mm, īsti nezinu vai tās ir spoles, bet pēc apzīmējuma spriežot vajadzētu būt/

----------


## defs

Zibens sper galīgi neloģiski.Kādreiz laboju krievu tv,ko bijis sapēris lodveida zibens,kas tika iekšā pa gaisa elektrības līniju.TV bjia izslēgts,parspriegums pārleca pāri slēdzim/kontaktdakša bija tīklā/,nokāva barošanas bloku,ko salabot neizdevās,nācās nomainīt.Un tad bija piebeidzis vienu tranzistorinu kadru izvēršanas blokā.Citu reizi laboju Philips,kas bija atstats uz st.by.Zibens bija trāpijis kadā elektrības skapī,bet elektrības linijas zem zemes jau bija visas.Ielas vienā pusē kādā mājā vienā dzīvoklī bija no sienas atlekuši kontakti nost,sadedzis antenas barošanas bloks,bet jaunais ledusskapis palicis pilnigi neskarts,kas bija pieslēgts pie tīkla.Ielas otraja pusē Philips TV laikam bija nokauts vadības procesors,ko izdevās nomainīt un TV laikam nekas vairāk nebija bojats,ja pareizi atceros.To izdevās salabot.Citi kaimini neviens vairak nesūdzējās,jo zibens nebija viņus traucējis.

----------


## Delfins

tas nav neloģiskums.. tas ir augstpriegums.
Te pat zibeņu forumā man iedeva mazu hintu (paskaidrojumu), ka aizdedzes tarfam jābūt nost vismaz ~10mm no semikonduktoriem (lasi ,elektronikas), jo 11kV lai arī mazā strāvā, tomer caursit visu nafig, kas trāpās tās ceļā  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vai tad lodveida zibens nav vairak ta kaa miits?
Beefs

----------


## defs

> tas nav neloģiskums.. tas ir augstpriegums.
> Te pat zibeņu forumā man iedeva mazu hintu (paskaidrojumu), ka aizdedzes tarfam jābūt nost vismaz ~10mm no semikonduktoriem (lasi ,elektronikas), jo 11kV lai arī mazā strāvā, tomer caursit visu nafig, kas trāpās tās ceļā


  Aizdedzes spole iekšdedzes dzinējiem strādā ar25-40kV spriegumu.Neesmu merijis,bet vismaz tā raksta.Un tomer svečvadi un spoles korpuss dabū turēt to krunku  ::

----------


## defs

> Vai tad lodveida zibens nav vairak ta kaa miits?
> Beefs


  Mīts viņs nav,bet ir tāda parādība,uz ko nav visu atbilžu .Nikola Tesla ar elektrību esot sarunajies ka ar dzīvu būtni.

----------


## osscar

nē nu it kā jau eksistē tas lodveida zibens...tikai īsti skaidrojuma nav un grūti noķerams  ::  man radiniekiem arī kādreiz regulāri to zibeni nācās manīt - bija kaut kā nepareizi TV antena/zemējums pievienots....kaut kas tādā Sci-fi garā   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Aizdedzes spole iekšdedzes dzinējiem strādā ar25-40kV spriegumu.Neesmu merijis,bet vismaz tā raksta.Un tomer svečvadi un spoles korpuss dabū turēt to krunku


 jā tā ir, bet pamēģini pielikt kādu palaistu iekārtu uz pusvadītājiem pie sveces aizdedzes kontaktiem  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ka vispar to zibeni no pareja tikla var dabut prom? Ar kondensatoriem un induktoriem?
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

UPS būtībā nepieļaus lēcienu tīklā, bet pie pārējiem vadiem - ekranizācja un uz masu slēgums.
Tīklenēm vismaz ir "mini-trafi". Lai nesper antēnā - vajag zibensnovedēju (parasti jau spers viņā)

----------


## Didzis

Ja zibens sper ļoti tuvu, tad vari ,0xDEAD BEEF, lūgt tikai Dievu- nekādi kondensātori vai induktori (interesanti, kas tas ir) nepalīdzēs. Mājas zibensnovedējs pasarga māju no aizdegšanās, bet pret indukcijas impulsu visos komunikāciju vados ir praktiski neiespējami cīnīties. Man vienreiz ,pērkona laikā, sasita visu iekšējo mājas datortīklu, kaut visi štepseļi bija no elektrības tīkla atvienoti. Bija tikai tāds sauss sprakšķis un uguņi vien pagriezās un momentāls grāviens. Visas tīklakartes(par laimi toreiz vēl nebija integrētās), rūteris, habiņi, viss aizgāja pa pieskari. Man i vienalga, plakans vai lodveida zibens visu saspēra- dzelži ta beigti, bet toreiz tīklakarte maksāja ap 10Ls.

----------


## Raimonds1

::   motorīts griež izolējoša materiāla asi, uz kuras uztupināts ģenerators  ::   no problem

----------


## Didzis

Pret elektro statisko, vai elektromagnētisko (ei nu sazini kas tur vairāk) nekādi ģenerātori ar plastmasas asīm nepalīdz. Ja nu vienīgi visi aparāti jaieliek dzelzs būrī.

----------


## Raimonds1

šķīvi gan jau arī, vismaz no augšas,apakšas un sāniem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0KHlO-lWfU

----------


## Powerons

Var apskatīties kur šobrīd un cik stipri zibeņo!  :: 

http://www.blitzortung.org

Tur pat var dabūt shēmas ar pcb un vajadzīgajām antenām lai uztaisītu zibens novērotāju.

----------


## janys

Radio lampu tehnika tad jau ir izsturīgāka viena pentode kura impulsa režīmā izstur 7KV ja karsta tad jau mazāk.

----------


## abidox

> Pret elektro statisko, vai elektromagnētisko (ei nu sazini kas tur vairāk) nekādi ģenerātori ar plastmasas asīm nepalīdz. Ja nu vienīgi visi aparāti jaieliek dzelzs būrī.


 
nu diezvai tas pasargās, laikam vajadzēs kādus 2 būrus vienu iekš otra 1. lai uztver un novada pienākošo lādiņu un 2. lai slāpē pārpalikumus, P.S. katram jābūt sazemētam citur citādi nebūs jēgas. starp citu to "būri" sauc par FARADEJA KAMERU

----------


## guguce

No pieredzes   ::  

Pret zibeni kaut cik aparātus pasargā 
ferīta gredzeni, pēc iespējas lielāki, kādus ražotājs nevar atļauties ielikt (izmaksu vai izmēra dēļ), 
kuri jāliek uz visiem no aparāta izejošiem (un ienākošiem) vadiem. 
Uz vada uzliekamie caurejošie ferīta cilindri *neder*. 
Vajag vismaz 9 vijumus (jāskatās, lai netraucē signālam), bet 
uz barošanas vada jo vairāk, jo labāk. 
Vijumiem jābūt cieši uztītiem. 
Signāla vados aiz ferīta gredzeniem (skatoties no aparāta puses) 
ir jāliek labi sazemēti pārsprieguma aizsargi, (kaut kur jau tam spriegumam ir jāpaliek). 
Aparāts *NAV* jāsazemē, lai nedotu iespēju zibenim atrast zemi cauri tam. 
Bet, ja zemējumu vajag, tad cauri spolei no resna vada uz ferīta gredzena. 
 ::

----------


## Didzis

Stipri apšaubu, ka ferrīta gredzens palīdzēs. Radiotraucējumus tas gan noņems, bet ja pa tiešo iebliež zibens, tad nepalīdz pilnīgi nekas. Visdrošak pērkona laikā aparātu atvienot no elektrotīkla(izraujot štepseli) un atvienot visus citus vadus(antenu, datortīkla kabeli, USB kabeli, u.t.t.).

----------


## defs

Seno laiku radioamatieru grāmatas bija,ka jātaisa speciāls svirslēdzis,lai antenu noslēgtu uz zemi. Bet tagad jau laikam tads neder,jo traucēs tiem gigaherciem,kas skrien pa gaisu.

----------


## guguce

Vairāk tas domāts interneta aparatūrai, kuru nevar atslēgt. 
Rakstu pēc savas pieredzes (no 12 kastēm izdzīvoja 2, kur bija ievēroti šie noteikumi). 
Acīmredzot ferīta gredzens akumulē daļu no sprieguma impulsa un 
salocītais vads traucē zibenim skriet. Kas kopā ar 
pārsprieguma aizsardzību, mazvoltu varistoriem un 
pārdomātu zemējumu (kaut kur jau tā zeme zibenim ir jāatrod), 
savu rezultātu dod   ::

----------

